# ibook G4 moins rapide que les ibooks g3!!!



## bartsimp (23 Novembre 2003)

C'est pas pour ouvrir une polémique mais c'est ce qui ressort d'un test sommaire fait par le magazine Mac and Co dans son dernier numéro.

Ils comparent à un ibook G3 800 et 900 un ibook g4 800.

Le résultat est que le g4 est plus lent dans les deux cas (5 à 10%).
laéthodologie des test n'est pas mentionnée.

J'aimerais bien que des possesseurs des deux machines postent ici des vrais benchs sur les choses qui comptent (comme ça a été fait  sur l'excellent labo imac 1g et panther) du type :
- temps de boot
- temps de copie d'un fichier de xx mb d'un endroit du HD à l'autre
- temps de lancement de itunes, safari, mail
- temps de recherches

et ainsi de suite.

Merci à tous

(un bientôt en principe si tout va bien possesseur d'ibook G3 ou G4 ou de powerbook 12 ou 15 si ça allait encore mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Franchement je l'ai utilisé et le ibook G4 800 est bien meilleur !
Je laisse tout de même , place a ceux qui ont cet ibook G4 800 , on attends :
- le temps de boot 
-  lancement de safari , itunes , mail .
Merci d'avance , Sir.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2003)

Cela vient-il du fait que la cache a été réduite de 512Ko pour le G3 à 256Ko pour le G4?


----------



## bb19 (23 Novembre 2003)

Il y a déjà eu de longues discussions autour de ce sujet mais je suis content de lire ça après avoir rencontré tellement de contradicteurs m'affirmant que le G4 était un absolu et bien, absolument pas, évidemment 2 * plus de cache ça change la donne mais la vitesse de bus quasi-similaire aussi et l'altivec jouant un rôle d'accessoire sur ce type d'outil qui ne peut raisonnablement pas servir de base pour des applications vectorielles, on constate que le G3 900 est suffisant et supérieur au G4 en config. mini. 
Je réaffirme ce que j'ai écrit en surgras, Apple aurait pu depuis des années optimiser l'architecture G3 jusqu'au point d'avoir des machines fonctionantà 2 ghz et des sous-systèmes adaptés et baisser le prix de ses machines du fait des économies d'échelle réalisées sur ce processeur. Apple a fait supporter à l'ensemble des macusers le boulet de son G4 qui surchauffe, qui n'est pas évolutif...
Vous pouvez être sûr que le pbook 12 " à 867 aurait souffert face au G3 900 Avec un bus de 167 mhz en terme de rapport puissance /prix. 
Et retenez bien cette équation: G+3=X

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Oui c dommage que le G3 n'etait pas assez developper mais que veux tu ... C apple ...


----------



## bartsimp (23 Novembre 2003)

bon... quelques chiffres ?
Moi, c'est surtout ça que je cherche, plus que des données subjectives.

encore une fois, ça, c'est l'exemple parfait :
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/labo/labo_105107_1.shtml


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Nous sommes samedi soir c fiesta pour les uns et charolaises pour les autres !!!


----------



## bartsimp (23 Novembre 2003)

bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 24h chrono pour pas mal (y compris moi)

@demain


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Laissons passer la soirée !!!
Bonne soirée a toutes et tous !


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2003)

bartsimp a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, moi c'est demain soir 24h chrono  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, devinez où je suis...


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Euh ? Dans ton lit?


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Euh ? Dans ton lit?


gnark gnark gnark, devant mon écran. 
Enfin bon 400 pour un mangeur de disk, c'est un peu cher payer je trouve. On ne peut pas mettre un graveur de DVD pc IDE dans une boite 5"1/2 et le brancher en firewire?


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Si bien sur


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Si bien sur



Et ça marche bien? Si oui, ça revient à bien moin cher.


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Est ce que ca marche bien  ?
---&gt; Je ne sais pas .

Est ce que c moins cher?
--&gt; ouiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## jemeor (23 Novembre 2003)

C'est vrai, les 256 Ko de cache, c'est petit de la part d'Apple.



			
				bb19 a dit:
			
		

> l'altivec jouant un rôle d'accessoire sur ce type d'outil qui ne peut raisonnablement pas servir de base pour des applications vectorielles



Si aucun son ne sort jamais de l'ibook, si on ne lit jamais de videos ni n'en crée, n'utilise jamais d'applications graphiques ni de Java, ni aucune application optimisée Altivec ou qui utilise des services du systeme optimisés Altivec, ni de jeux - ni pratiquement rien en fait - et qu'on ne fait que booter, lancer des applications et des benchs incomplets et copier des fichiers, il y a des chances que les ibooks G3 soient plus rapides que les ibooks G4. Dans l'avenir, l'ecart devrait se creuser, le systeme et les appli seront de plus en plus optimisées altivec, sachant qu'il n'y a plus aucun processeur non-altivec dans la gamme, de surcroit.



			
				bb19 a dit:
			
		

> ... son G4 qui surchauffe, qui n'est pas évolutif...



Tu en rajoutes un peu non ?

Quant au pari qu'Apple et Motorola ont fait d'ajouter une unité vectorielle, ça a permis justement d'avoir des processeurs puissants bien avant l'arrivée des nouveaux G3 "haute-frequence" d'Ibm, si je me souviens bien. Apres, il y a eu cafouillage et tout ce qu'on connait. La consequence, c'est que maintenant, l'altivec se retrouve dans le G5. Tout n'est donc pas si négatif.


----------



## bartsimp (23 Novembre 2003)

le but n'est justement pas de lancer des benchs incomplets mais de voir en situation quotidienne quelles sont les améliorations apportées par ce nouveau modèle en termes de perfs.

Je suis d'accord avec toi que les benchs faits par des programmes de bench qui se contentent de mesurer des perfs brutes sont incomplets.


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Tout a fait , ll faut prendre mon "test " ci dessus .


----------



## decoris (23 Novembre 2003)

un G4 800 sera plus agréable qu'un G3 800, c'est clair!!! 
maintenant entre un G3 900 et un G4 800...


----------



## Sebang (23 Novembre 2003)

jemeor a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'avenir, l'ecart devrait se creuser, le systeme et les appli seront de plus en plus optimisées altivec, sachant qu'il n'y a plus aucun processeur non-altivec dans la gamme, de surcroit.



En fait, c'est ce qui m'a le plus motivé à me débarrasser de mon iBook G3 800 pour ne prendre qu'un G4 800. Le fait que toutes les machines soient passées à l'altivec et que quelques appli récentes et jeux (Soundtrack, Nascar 2002/2003 pour ne citer que les plus connus) ne se lancent même pas sur G3 m'a définitivement convaincu à revendre mon G3 800 qui marchait super bien et que j'aimais énormément (j'ai failli avoir la larme à l'oeil en le mettant dans la boîte -bcp de souvenirs rattachés à cet ordinateur-).

Ceci dit, un G3 au lieu d'un G4, une meilleure carte graphique et un bus système plus rapide, je suis curieux de voir le changement que ça va me faire (et puis peut-être que le firmware du combo sera dézonnable, pas comme le Sony des g3 !)


----------



## eTeks (23 Novembre 2003)

Désolé je n'ai pas de iBook G3 pour comparer avec un iBook G4, mais par contre j'ai aussi un iMac G4 1GHz. J'ai donc fait des tests de comparaison entre ces deux machines que je vous donne en pâture :

*iBook 800 GHz/12'/640 Mo/60 Go/Bus 133 MHz/256 Ko cache L2/MacOS 10.3.1* (où j'ai déjà installé beaucoup de choses), sur batterie :
- temps de boot : 
44 s pour arriver à l'écran permettant de choisir un compte (incluant lancement du serveur MySQL et connexion Airport) + 25 s pour accéder à mon compte / 5 s la seconde fois (aucune application lancée automatiquement). Ce sont les temps minimum mesurés (ça peut être plus car je crois qu'au boot la machine réorganise quelques fois le disque, non ?). 

- temps de copie de fichiers d'un endroit du HD à l'autre (7,6 Mo/s) :
fichier de 62,1 Mo : 8 s
fichier de 4,83 Go (image du disque Windows XP de VirtualPC) : 10 min 30 s

- temps de lancement : 
itunes : 7 s la première fois / 4 s la seconde fois
safari (écran vide) : 5,5 s la première fois / 3 s la seconde fois
mail : 6 s la première fois / 2,5 s la seconde fois

- temps de recherches dans le dossier /Système (1,34 Go) :
recherche de "framework" : 28 s (trouvé 215 fois)

- importation iTunes AAC 128 kbps sans lecture pendant l'importation :
Dido - No Angel (12 morceaux / 51,8 min / 524,6 Mo) : 7 min 39 s (en moyenne 7x)

- Xbench 1.1.3 :
Note générale : 72.92
CPU Test : 74.94
Thread Test : 59.74
Memory Test : 74.28
Quartz Graphics Test : 91.90
OpenGL Graphics Test : 66.21
User Interface Test : 112.62
Disk Test : 56.87


*iMac 1 GHz/17'/1 Go/80 Go/Bus 133 MHz/256 Ko cache L2/MacOS 10.3.1* (8 mois d'utilisation) :
- temps de boot : 
44 s pour arriver à l'écran permettant de choisir un compte (incluant lancement du serveur MySQL et connexion Ethernet) + 22 s pour accéder à mon compte / 5 s la seconde fois (applications Palm Transport Monitor + Fax Server + Epson Scanner Monitor lancées automatiquement).

- temps de copie de fichiers d'un endroit du HD à l'autre (13,45 Mo/s, disque 7200 t/min) :
fichier de 62,1 Mo : 5,5 s
fichier de 4,83 Go (image du disque Windows XP de VirtualPC) : 6 min 02 s

- temps de lancement : 
itunes : 5 s la première fois / 2,5 s la seconde fois
safari (écran vide) : 8 s la première fois / 2,5 s la seconde fois
mail : 4 s la première fois / 2 s la seconde fois

- temps de recherches dans le dossier /Système (1,54 Go / plus gros que sur l'iBook) :
recherche de "framework" : 20 s (trouvé 226 fois)

- importation iTunes AAC 128 kbps sans lecture pendant l'importation :
Dido - No Angel (12 morceaux / 51,8 min / 524,6 Mo) : 5 min 50 s (en moyenne 9x) - résultat conforme au gain de puissance de l'iMac

- Xbench 1.1.3 :
Note générale : 98.26 (+ 35 % par rapport à l'iBook)
CPU Test : 119.71 (+ 60 %)
Thread Test : 85.55 (+ 43 %)
Memory Test : 83.69 (+ 13 %)
Quartz Graphics Test : 116.27 (+ 26 %)
OpenGL Graphics Test : 101.17 (+ 53 %)
User Interface Test : 124.10 (+ 10 %)
Disk Test : 78.68 (+ 38 %)

Au vu de ces résultats, si l'iBook est une mauvaise machine, l'iMac ne fait guère mieux, et à ce moment-là quid des autres machines Apple ?

A votre tour de commenter ces résultats...


----------



## Lupin sansei (23 Novembre 2003)

voila un xbench sur un ibook 900 avec 384 Mo, et disque dur d'origine

Results	61.23	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.1.3
		System Version		10.3.1 (7C107)
		Physical RAM		384 MB
		Model		PowerBook4,3
		Processor		PowerPC G3 @ 900 MHz
			Version		750FX v2.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		512K @ 900 MHz
			Bus Frequency		100 MHz
		Video Card		ATY,RageM7
		Drive Type		FUJITSU MHS2040AT D
	CPU Test	60.77	
		GCD Loop	92.20	3.60 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	129.39	467.91 Mflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	24.79	384.89 Mflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	144.62	5.79 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	78.71	
		Computation	55.94	755.17 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	132.76	1.67 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	32.22	
		System	36.11	
			Allocate	710.81	463.66 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	33.89	269.73 MB/sec
			Copy	19.17	95.85 MB/sec
		Stream	29.09	
			Copy	28.14	205.67 MB/sec
			Scale	27.81	205.22 MB/sec
			Add	29.47	188.63 MB/sec
			Triad	31.17	190.46 MB/sec
	Quartz Graphics Test	94.81	
		Line	81.58	2.08 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	94.10	6.62 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	101.64	2.34 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	103.85	1.13 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	96.32	1.57 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	65.12	
		Spinning Squares	65.12	45.57 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	117.52	
		Elements	117.52	37.80 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	50.72	
		Sequential	46.56	
			Uncached Write	32.45	13.53 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	46.30	18.96 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	77.03	12.19 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	48.76	19.70 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	55.70	
			Uncached Write	68.33	1.02 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	48.42	10.92 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	55.43	0.37 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	54.09	11.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## decoris (23 Novembre 2003)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Au vu de ces résultats, si l'iBook est une mauvaise machine, l'iMac ne fait guère mieux, et à ce moment-là quid des autres machines Apple ?
> 
> A votre tour de commenter ces résultats...



merci pour tous ces tests!!!!

ça confirme ce que je pensais : l'ibook est tout à fait correct, et n'est pas si si loin d'un imac.

par contre l'encodage (AAC 160 dans mon cas) en itunes m'étonne un peu : mon powermac mono 1GHz arrive à une moyenne comprise entre 13 et 15 (il démarre lentement, puis se stabilise vers 15), ce qui est qd même le double de l'ibook et notablement mieux que l'imac, alors que je n'ai que 256Mo de ram...


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Merciiiiiiiii , je le veux l'ibook !!!!


----------



## eTeks (23 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour vos remerciements  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca m'a quand même pris quelques heures à faire...


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Merci a toi surtout !


----------



## decoris (23 Novembre 2003)

je complète avec mon powermac 1GHz : 

 temps de recherches dans le dossier /Système (1,07 Go) : 
recherche de "framework" : 6 s (trouvé 215 fois aussi)  (gain incroyable ici!)

- temps de boot (ouverture de session automatique) : 47 secondes

temps de copie de fichiers d'un endroit du HD à l'autre : 
fichier de 48,9 Mo : 3,1 s 
fichier de 1,02 Go (image du disque Windows 2000 de VirtualPC) : 48 s 

lancement d'itunes : 5s puis 3s
lancement de mail : 2,5s puis 2s
lancement de syst pref : 2s

encodage iTunes AAC 160 depuis un CD moyenne 12,2

voila, c'est qd même sensiblement mieux que l'imac j'ai l'impression, alors que je n'ai que 256Mo de ram (mais 1Mo de cache N3). j'ai pas envie d'essayer x-bench...


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

D'autres test ??
Sir


----------



## cham (24 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> merci pour tous ces tests!!!!
> 
> ça confirme ce que je pensais : l'ibook est tout à fait correct, et n'est pas si si loin d'un imac.
> 
> par contre l'encodage (AAC 160 dans mon cas) en itunes m'étonne un peu : mon powermac mono 1GHz arrive à une moyenne comprise entre 13 et 15 (il démarre lentement, puis se stabilise vers 15), ce qui est qd même le double de l'ibook et notablement mieux que l'imac, alors que je n'ai que 256Mo de ram...



Alors là tu commence à m'énerver M. ex-decus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pcq tes vitesses d'encodage doubles des miennes, on en a déjà parlé il y a qq mois. 

Déjà que mon Combo dépasse pas le 8x en gravure, en encodage AAC dans iTunes, je dépasse pas les 4x. Est-ce mon proc tourne à 400 MHz ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca m'éneeeeeerve !!! Je sens que pour vraiment pas grand chose, je pourrait encoder bcp plus vite. 

J'ai réinstallé Jaguar hier sur mon iBook, sur une unique partition. Toutes les mises à jour sont faites. Il n'y a aucune données sur le DD hormis cette install...

Il existe peut-être des MAJ du firmware pour mon modèle d'iBook ?


----------



## bartsimp (24 Novembre 2003)

Encore une fois, merci à tous pour vos contributions qui sont en train de me convaincre pour l'ibook g4.

Une chose est claire:  tout portable voit pas mal de ses perfs limitées par ces disques durs escargots.

Est-ce que qq1 connait l'influence du passage à un hd 540rpm sur l'autonomie (je sais qu'elle est négative mais à quel point)? 

voire même un 7200 tours puisque je viens de voir que ça existe
http://www.rue-hardware.com/prix/details/8757/


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

J'ai fait un bench d'un G4 12" avec 640 mo de ram et dd d'origine: 30go. Il reste  10 go de dispo.


----------



## Lupin sansei (24 Novembre 2003)

pour l'avoit changer pour un 5400 tours sur mon Ti, non la perte d'autonomie n'est pas sensible par contre tu vas sentir un sacre coup de fouet dans la machine avec ce genre de disque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le changement de disque n'est pas tres dur mais il y a des risques de laisser des marques sur la coque. sur une machine neuve, c'est rebiditoire


----------



## Lupin sansei (24 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un bench d'un G4 12" avec 640 mo de ram et dd d'origine: 30go. Il reste  10 go de dispo.



pour info c'est exactement le niveau de perf de mon Ti DVI 667 512Mo....si cherement paye....


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour Jemeor,

Tu mets les choses à l'envers. Non le G4 et l'altivec n'ont pas permis d'voir un système plus puissant avant l'arrivée du G3 900. tu te places du point de vue client là mais Apple et Motorola et aujourdh'ui IBM mettent beaucoup de temps à développer de nouvelles électroniques, le G4 était programmé et l'évolution du G3 s'en est trouvé ralenti pour être stoppé aujourd'hui.
Pour ce qui est des applis sollicitant l'altivec :
Aucun gamer accro ou graphiste n'utilisera un ibook pour produire ou jouer, les premiers sera faute de mieux et les seconds pour transporter leurs données et faire des présentations de charte graphique chez un client par exemple. Mais un 12 " de 1024*768 n'est pas une base de travail pour du vectoriel, Illustrator par exemple.
L'altivec était si intelligent comme le MMX à son époque qu'on ne le retrouve plus dans le G5 qui lui a toutes les ressources nécessaires pour faire son boulot sans avoir à se trimballer un jeu d'instructions à ses côtés.
"Le G4 surchauffe et est peu évolutif":Touches un powerbook qui tourne plein pot depuis 1 heure et tu comprendras que c pas faux; ensuite oui il est peu évolutif, processeur qui surchauffe donc problème de fréquences, sous-systèmes totalement dépassé (cf. bus à 167 mhz).
Maintenant face aux faits, ces machines sont excellentes puisqu'elles nous permettent de réaliser nos envies, jeux, video-graphisme ... C'est le paradoxe entre évolution techno et besoins réels.


----------



## eTeks (24 Novembre 2003)

Comment se fait-il que par rapport à la machine de *Zzz steeve zzZ* et la machine citée à la page *iBook G4 Owner First Impressions*, j'ai un CPU Test si catastrophique (74.94 contre 96.51 et 95.51) sous Xbench ? Ils m'ont enlevé des unités de calcul sur mon processeur ou quoi ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

Avant de faire le test, j'ai redemarré, et j'ai aucun pgm de lancé sauf xbench. Ca vient peut être de ça.??


Ps: j'ai essayé de faire un topic unique au cas ou.... si ça vous interesse pas, je supprime.


----------



## eTeks (24 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé de faire un topic unique au cas ou....


C'est une bonne idée mais reposter tous ses messages dans un autre topic, c'est pas fun et ça va faire doublon...
Cher modérateur aurais-tu une idée ?


----------



## decoris (24 Novembre 2003)

bah, ici on parle des préférences, de l'autre coté on parle des impressions générales sur la machine, ça fait pas doublon!


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> L'altivec était si intelligent comme le MMX à son époque qu'on ne le retrouve plus dans le G5 qui lui a toutes les ressources nécessaires pour faire son boulot sans avoir à se trimballer un jeu d'instructions à ses côtés.



L'Altivec est bien présent dans le G5... et le gain en terme de performances apportées n'a rien à voir avec le MMX...

'+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Pour reprendre ce que je viens de lire dans un autre post sur le son de l'ibook rédigé par g....l, l'info nécessite un investissement de départ ok mais 3400 euros pour un ordi sans écran, c dingue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après ce petit hors-sujet, l'altivec n'a rien à vori avec le MMX parce que les instructions sont mieux ciblées sinon le principe est le meme.
Je ne savais pas que l'altivec faisait aussi explosé l'altimètre du G5, merci de l'info gognol.


----------



## minime (24 Novembre 2003)

Altivec est devenu indispensable, quel que soit le nom qu'on lui donne (VMX, Velocity Engine). On a souvent entendu dire que ce jeu d'instructions intéressait surtout Motorola, ou qu'ils avaient des droits dessus, mais IBM s'en sert maintenant dans ses serveurs-lames (PPC970), et ne va pas s'arrêter là.

"We're absolutely working on a plan for how it might work across the rest of the platforms" (Jeff Benck, vice president of IBM's BladeCenter line).


----------



## jemeor (24 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Jemeor,
> 
> Tu mets les choses à l'envers. Non le G4 et l'altivec n'ont pas permis d'voir un système plus puissant avant l'arrivée du G3 900. tu te places du point de vue client là mais Apple et Motorola et aujourdh'ui IBM mettent beaucoup de temps à développer de nouvelles électroniques, le G4 était programmé et l'évolution du G3 s'en est trouvé ralenti pour être stoppé aujourd'hui.



Bonjour. 
Je n'ai pas de certitude là dessus, ce que tu dis est peut être vrai, et peut être pas. Mais a un moment donné, quand il etait impossible de faire des processeurs à plus haute fréquence, parce que la gravure ne le permettait pas, ou parce que ces processeurs auraient trop chauffé ou consommé, le choix a été fait par Apple et Motorola d'opter pour un set d'instructions étendu. Ce qui permet à moindre cout de multiplier la puissance de pointe d'un processeur par un facteur de 1 a 15. Les traitements gourmands en temps cpu etant justement les plus faciles à vectoriser.

Ce choix est celui qu'ont fait Intel et AMD. Ce sont les meilleurs spécialistes mondiaux d'architectures des microprocesseurs, il ne sont peut être pas complètement idiots non plus. Et ca n'a pas pu être induit par une strategie marketting, on sait bien que les Mhz sont plus vendeurs que le nombre d'unités de traitement dans le processeurs.

Effectivement, là ou tu as certainement raison, c'est que sans Altivec, des transistors auraient été disponibles pour autre chose. Plus de cache, des unités de calcul supplémentaires, amélioration des unités existantes. Dans les differents choix qu'avaient les concepteur pour occuper ces transistor, après longue reflexion, c'est Altivec qui l'a emporté, visiblement. IBM de son coté a fait l'autre choix, mais ils ne visaient pas les mêmes domaines d'applications que Motorola et Apple. Jusqu'au jour on on s'est aperçu qu'altivec permettait aussi d'accélérer les traitement dans le cadre des réseaux:  cryptage, traitement divers...

Je rajoute que le G3 n'a pas été stoppé. Il a évolué à la fois en G4, et en G5.



			
				bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des applis sollicitant l'altivec :
> Aucun gamer accro ou graphiste n'utilisera un ibook pour produire ou jouer, les premiers sera faute de mieux et les seconds pour transporter leurs données et faire des présentations de charte graphique chez un client par exemple. Mais un 12 " de 1024*768 n'est pas une base de travail pour du vectoriel, Illustrator par exemple.



Je crois que tu sous-estime grandement les cas où Altivec entre en jeu. Admet que même les non-gamers peuvent aussi jouer sur un ibook, que les gens ont le droit d'utiliser iPhoto et iTunes, et que tous bénéficient de l'accélération, même sans le savoir. Un maximum d'éléments de mac-os-x lui même sont optimisés Altivec. Les utilisateurs d'iBook ne font pas que du word/powerpoint. Dites-moi si je me trompe, les ibookeux. 



			
				bb19 a dit:
			
		

> L'altivec était si intelligent comme le MMX à son époque qu'on ne le retrouve plus dans le G5 qui lui a toutes les ressources nécessaires pour faire son boulot sans avoir à se trimballer un jeu d'instructions à ses côtés.



Je ne comprend pas vraiment ce que tu as voulu dire. L'altivec etait un MMX de luxe. MMX a évolué de sont coté, et les ingénieurs d'IBM ont finalement été embalés par l'altivec. On aura des surprises dans les futurs G6, une sorte de super altivec, ou plusieurs Altivec en parallèle, ou les deux a la fois. Quant au G5, il embarque bien sûr Altivec, tout comme le G4. C'est d'alleurs ce qui lui permet de griller les Pentium 4, et de faire des jaloux du coté PC.



			
				bb19 a dit:
			
		

> "Le G4 surchauffe et est peu évolutif":Touches un powerbook qui tourne plein pot depuis 1 heure et tu comprendras que c pas faux; ensuite oui il est peu évolutif, processeur qui surchauffe donc problème de fréquences, sous-systèmes totalement dépassé (cf. bus à 167 mhz).



J'ai cru comprendre que l'iBook G4 chauffait a peine. Pour les autres machines en général, ça depend aussi de la provenance du processeur: si c'est ibm ou motorola. Le sous-systeme n'a pas grand chose a voir avec le fait qu'il y ait altivec ou pas dans le processeur.



			
				bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant face aux faits, ces machines sont excellentes puisqu'elles nous permettent de réaliser nos envies, jeux, video-graphisme ... C'est le paradoxe entre évolution techno et besoins réels.



Moui. L'évolution de la technologie apporte des nouvelles possibilités, et donc crée des nouvaux besoins. Les ordinateurs ne seront jamais assez puissant.

-- 
Being assembled.


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Salut jemeor,

Où a-t-il été écrit que les utilisateurs de ibook n'avaient pas le droit de bosser sur Illustrator ou de faire du jeu ? 
J'ai dit que le ibook n'était pas une plateforme raisonnable de travail c tout.
Ensuite pour le compromis de production que tu évoques, j'aimerai que les départements de R&amp;D est raison face à la raison financière (la raison financière est des objectifs de bourse qui guide une stratégie commerciale et donc de production). 
La rupture technologique est un excellent moyen de faire rentrer de l'argent dans la caisse. 
Pour le reste,  tu es renseigné donc rien à dire.

Bonne journée


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

Jemeor je crois que BB19 a raison, mais pas uniquement pour une raison de processeur ou autre, mais le gros probleme des Ibook est qu'ils ont une cache de niveau 2 faible (256 ko) et surtout pas de cache de niveau 3 !!! et de plus leur DD sont du genre lent total on a affaire a une machine performante mais pas à une station de jeux ou de travail, si tu veux un Ibook pour faire du jeux ou bosser avec des applis genre photoshop ou Illustrator avec des formes complexes, je crois que tu t'es un peu fourvoyé d'autant que la carte graphique n'est pas non plus au top.
En bref lIbook est une bonne alternative pas cher au Powerbook, mais si tu veux de la performance pur alors vide ton porte monnaie et passe au PowerBook !

@+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Un Ti G4 qui vient de cramer et une carte mère de powermac qui a littéralement claquée en 5 minutes, mauvais temps pour le G4 ! .


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

pfiooouuuuu y'a des jours ou on ferai mieux de rester couché !!

@+


----------



## Mulder (24 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux de la performance pur alors vide ton porte monnaie et passe au PowerBook !



Non. Amha c'est "passe au PowerMac". D'ailleurs pour le prix d'un PowerBook haut de gamme on peut avoir un PowerMac bien plus puissant et un iBook pour les besoins nomades. C'est en tout cas mon choix personnel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malgré les arguments du marketing un portable ne remplace jamais vraiment une vraie station de travail


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

le seul probleme c'est qu'un powermac n'est pas tres portable !!!!
et si on choisi un Ibook ou PowerBook c'est avant tout pour le cote portable, car tout le monde sait qu'un powermac est plus performant qu'un Power book !

@+


----------



## bb19 (24 Novembre 2003)

Mulder à gagner la résolution d'une enquête ! C'est terriblement vrai ce que tu dis.


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

hihihi
j'adoreeeeee

@+


----------



## jemeor (25 Novembre 2003)

Je suis bien d'accord sur le fait que l'ibook G4 n'est pas une machine pro, je vous rassure. Le sujet était la comparaison avec l'iBook G3, et l'intéret d'avoir Altivec  ou pas dans un iBook. Je ne pense pas que ça serve à rien, bien au contraire. Et je ne suis pas convaincu par la théorie qui dit que si Apple n'avait pas opté pour altivec, on aurait actuellement des portables sensiblement plus puissants.
Cela dit, j'espère qu'il y aura plus de cache pour la prochaine révision.
Quant au disque lent, on voit très bien son impact, dans les bench postés précédemment (merci à leurs auteurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Le remplacer par un disque plus rapide a l'air d'être une très bonne idée. C'est bête qu'on ne puisse pas rajouter du cache.

-- 
Shipped


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Le cache coûte très cher. Altivec est une bonne initiative, personne le contredit mais le G3 aurait pu être plus poussé et on aurait payé sensiblement moins cher nos machines sans que 98 % des utilisateurs ne sentent la différence.

@+ jemeor


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

bah oui mais marketing quand tu nous tiens !

@+


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Le cache coûte très cher. Altivec est une bonne initiative, personne le contredit mais le G3 aurait pu être plus poussé et on aurait payé sensiblement moins cher nos machines sans que 98 % des utilisateurs ne sentent la différence.



Tiens, je viens de lire ça...



> -Le G4 est plus de 2,5 fois plus rapide que le G3 à fréquences égales sans altivec ! (je me souviens que lors de la sortie du G4 on l'annonçait 20% plus rapide sans altivec)



Source Mac4ever


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

Le test de mac 4 ever n'est pas "bon" , la comparaison entre une tour G3 400 et G4 400 est inégale !! 
Le g3 n'a que 128 de ram et le G4 768 de ram donc ....
Sir.


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Dixit mac4ever :



> -L'influence de la mémoire vive reste négligeable sur le score processeur



Pour ce genre de test ça me semble un peu logique.


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

D'ou tu sors ton test ? il s'agit d'un G3 900 mhz et d'un G4 800 mhz ??
On aurait pas eu les mêmes bouquins !!!!!

@+


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

bah regarde le test... le lien est dans mon post plus haut... ça vient de mac for ever...


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

> e vous donne maintenant la classification faite en fonction des Gflops totaux obtenus par les 9 machines testées, et je doit dire qu'il n'y a pas de surprise:
> 
> 1er: Bipro G5 2 Ghz 1,5GO RAM Macos10.3: 8,6 Gflops
> 2éme: Mono G5 1,8 Ghz 512Mo RAM Macos 10.2.7: 7,8 Gflops
> ...



Enfin ça vaut ce que ça vaut et je m'en fous des benchs... mais la remarque intéressante était il me semble : *Le G4 est plus de 2,5 fois plus rapide que le G3 à fréquences égales sans altivec !*

J'ai relevé ça par rapport à ce que disait BB sur le g3 par rapport au g4... je voulais voir ce qu'il en pensait.


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

Bah écoute j'ai acheté celui du mois de décembre et le comparatif est entre un Ibook G3 900 et un Ibook G4 800 12" et pour cause l'Ibook G4 400 n'existe pas !!

@+


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Mais de quoi parles tu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Allez relis un peu les posts de tes petits camarades...


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

"Le G4 est plus de 2,5 fois plus rapide que le G3 à fréquences égales sans altivec ! (je me souviens que lors de la sortie du G4 on l'annonçait 20% plus rapide sans altivec)"


Jaipatoukompri:

C 'est si vrai que le ibook G3 900 est supérieur au G4 800 avec Altivec et 2,5* plus rapide = 250 % plus rapide, cad que le G4 350 devrait être aussi rapide que le G3 900, ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas, arrêtes de sortir des chiffres et essaies d'être objectif, on cherche à progresser pas à se rassurer sur le bienfondé de ses achats de noël !


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Un G5 avec 4 Go de Mémoire vive est 45 fois plus rapide qu'une daube de PM G4 1 ghz pour un utilisateur faisant des rédactions sur le chat botté sur Word, c'est prouvé !

Jaipatoukompri comment peux tu soutenir à Melaure et à mon commissaire en titre, Semac, que la mémoire vive n'influence pas le score. 
Je t'explique un truc:
Les tests se font grâce à des instrcutions, des instructions que traitent le processeur et plus on peut en stocker en mémoire vive et plus le processeur peut y accéder rapidement d'où son influence considérable sur des tests.

Demande au père Noël, une règle de calcul et une honnêteté intellectuelle, qui sait tu auras peut-être des mandarines...

C agaçant de lire n'importe quoi quand ce n'est pas dans un but comique.


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

ah bah ouui mais y faut pas l'ennerver BB19 sinon il est cinglant vous avez que ce vous méritez !!

@+


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

hè c'est bon détend toi mon garçon... je voulais juste ton avis sur l'article de mac4ever !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai lu ça en vitesse... et pi voilà... ils semblaient dire que le G4 était bien plus rapide que le G3 avec ou sans altivec... je pense qu'ils parlaient aussi avec la même quantité de ram...
Après si l'article c'est de la daube, je n'y peux rien moi...

Et je m'en branle de cette polémique moi après tout... ah t'es chiant aussi...


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Tu publies comme une vérité un article que tu as lu vite fait ? mmh on peut avoir confiance dans les infos que tu diffuses ici alors...
Chiant ? Il est mignon monsieur Pignon, il est méchant monsieur Brochan


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

ooouuuuuula il devient grossier en plus !
Ce que voulait dire BB19 c'est que l'on sur un forum d'information alors bien vérifier ses sources si possible avant de divulguer des infos !!
pas la peine de s'emballer BB19 s'est mal réveillé c'est tout faut pas lui en vouloir !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Non non Semac, je suis bien réveillé mais tu me connais, je vanne sans trembler


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Tainnn mais t'es lourd ???
Je te demandais ton avis ??? T'es dur de la feuille ????
Donc j'ai pas dis que c'étais une vérité.... alors arrête un peu ton délire... tu me saoûles... je laisse tomber...


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

hihihi vivivi c'est ce petit côté "m'emmerde pas ou j'te baffe" que j'aime chez toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## iouze (25 Novembre 2003)

Hé vous êtes sur d'avoir répondu à la question initiale du post =&gt; Peut on réaliser des tests CONCRETS et non du b..... de bench qui n'interesses que les technicos. J'ai cru comprendre que le sens de la question était, vaut il mieux acheter un Ibook G3 900 ou un IBook G4 800 ? en proposant comme base de comparaison les critères cités :
temps de boot, encodage Itunes, lancement d'appli (mail, etc.). Au quotidien c'est ce que l'on retient non ?
Enfin je note que le changement de dd a plus d'influence sur les critères cités plus haut que la vitesse du proc, ce qui signifie qu'i est plus "raisonnable" d'acheter un Ibook G4 800, de remplacer le DD par un autre de 7200tr/min et de la gaver en ram que d'acheter un PB G4 1g
Quand à la remarque "mieux vaut acheter un Ibook 800 et un Pm plutôt qu'1 PB 17", ne me paraît pas dénué de bon sens également. Mais tout ceci est une question de choix et visiblement aujourd'hui nous avonsle choix, ce qui n'était pas le cas il ya 3 ou 4 ans


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

G4 pour l'optimistion de certaines applis aussi mais le post initial avec l'ensemble des avis émis à trouver réponse enfin j'espère


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

bah oui bravo BB19, le combat G3/G4 ne semble plus tellement d'actualité car les applis sont optimisées pour G4 et on tend à passer au G5 alors le G3 !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

G+3=X et G+5=X11, édifiant non ?


----------



## benjamin (29 Novembre 2003)

Merci de rester dans le cadre du sujet. Les forums techniques ne sont pas des forums de flood.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

mouais... mais si on leur indiquent la direction du bar... ca risque d'etre le bordel la bas aussi


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

MacAndCo affirme que le nouvel ibook G4 800 est moins puissant qu'un emac 800, et est complètement largué par les ibook G3 800 et 900...


----------



## azerty (30 Novembre 2003)

t'as un lien ?


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> t'as un lien ?


oui, vers chez ton libraire!


----------



## azerty (30 Novembre 2003)

...ah, pardon ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       ...et c'était quel n° ?


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

ben le tout dernier, celui sorti la semaine passée! le 3 je pense


----------

